# swirling



## CathyW (Jun 28, 2009)

I am relatively new to mp soap making. I have tried to swirl my soaps but they never come out looking like some of the bars I see online. Does anybody have any tips? If you use the double pour method from AnneMarie's Soap Queen video do you swirl it after you pour or do the colors meld themselves together? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## llineb (Jun 29, 2009)

it is trial and error  for me each time i do it but i will tell you what i have learned from everyone else.....

i layer mine in a loaf mold

melt your second color in microwave while you are pouring your first.

take it out and let set ( approx 5 mins between each pour)

do a test..... take a  spoonfull of your new color and add it on your first layer...if it mixes(sinks) with the bottom layer right away, one of your layers is too hot... so wait and try again in a few....if it passes the spoon test, spritz the first layer with alcohol and continue to add the new color/layer by the spoonful across the top of the bottom layer. spritz the new color with alcohol and you should see the bottom layer mixing with the new color as you spritz it.  if you don't see the new color mixing with the bottom layer at all,(sometimes it can take a minute to warm the bottom layer enough to mix) then one of the layers is too cool.

repeat with the other colors/layers

i will try and find the video i watched on this.  it's hard to put into words for me since i am a more visual learner.  i hope this helps.  sorry if it is confusing. 

  :cry: 

also, i do it with mold soaps but just add one spoonfull between two layers.
lara


----------



## CathyW (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Lara
If you could find that video it would be great. Your soap looks awesome


----------



## CathyW (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Lara
If you could find that video it would be great. Your soap looks awesome


----------



## carebear (Jun 29, 2009)

lara that soap is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mandarin (Jun 30, 2009)

Lara, that is GORGEOUS soap!


----------



## llineb (Jun 30, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> lara that soap is absolutely stunning!



thanks sooo much, i learned it from you guys!!!!!!!!
lara


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Lara , your soap is to die for gorgeous .. awesome.

Kitn


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 1, 2009)

[/img] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






i hope this url works..
This i...brambleberry has the video for the swirling..


----------



## tincanac (Jul 13, 2009)

Those are exquisitely swirled bars - exceedlingly wonderful - I could never get the swirl on in MP by pouring - so I cheat and (someone on here, a while ago posted this idea but I cant remember who) thinly shave super coloured curls and sort of layer those as I pour extra hot soap!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow beautiful soaps guys!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

I love your soaps, very pretty


----------



## Manda (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow! I absolutely LOVE those soaps Lara and twilightluver - beautiful swirls indeed.  

Cathy, about the best advise I have is to not use dyes and to use liquid pigment dispersion colours instead.  I made the mistake of not really thinking about which colours I was using and made some gorgeous swirly soaps using dyes only to have them blend together about 1-3 weeks down the track so the swirls weren't visible any longer.


----------



## KigerKat (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's a video that I found over the weekend:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jcf9l5Wc44"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jcf9l5Wc44[/ame]

There are about 13 episodes in all, and being a newbie to this I found all of them VERY helpful!  Of course, she makes it look sooooo easy, and I'm sure when I do my first swirl it won't look anything like that.

But, practice makes perfect!


----------



## twilightluver (Aug 4, 2009)

i adore Anne marie (soap queesn)..She is soooo smart and sooo talented!!!


----------

